# ghrp6 gains still coming



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im on 130mcgx3 ed ghrp-6, im up about 14lb in what i though was 4weeks but im on my 3rd vial now so prob around 5weeks, weight is still going up steadily i didnt think i would gain so much from it, anyone else been on it for longer and gained so well if so how much? im also using 2iu slin pwo but last slin shot uped it to 3iu and will stick to 3iu for now.

im prob having 1-2 weight sessions (chest+back machines session1, arms session 2, 20-30min max gym time per session) and 2-3 max cardio sessions (30min hr 160-180bpm per session) per week, i was going to keep my aas till i can train fully but at this rate im not going to need to bulk on aas lol and around 4000 cals per day.

i was loosing fat at the start but i think iv gained a little now but still not much i can just notixce my abs are a little more covered up. id still gues im around 14-15% bf


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Bloody hell mate, you sure its not test in that vile lol?

I thinks it's the slin, ghrp-6 wont put 14lbs on you imo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i thought 100mcg was saturation dose .


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im only having the slin 2-3x per week tho at 2-3iu lol, yep sat dose is 100mcg, my hunger craving wasnt as much after the 1st 3weeks so upped it to 8iu on the slin pin instead of 6iu (100mcg) and 8iu works out about 133mcg and im doing fine off that.

the saturation dose if for the gh side of it, more g6 will cause more hunger/ appetite, im not going to use more than the dose im on now tho, would prob be better to have 100mcg x5 aday over the 133x3 but im normally out and about so doing 5x ed would be more of a hassle.


----------



## pete g (Feb 11, 2011)

Just out of inteterest, are you using cjc also?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

no just ghrp-6 alone, i mainly got if to increase my hunger, i never thought it would cause this amount of weight gain lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ewen said:


> i thought 100mcg was saturation dose .





stone14 said:


> im only having the slin 2-3x per week tho at 2-3iu lol, yep sat dose is 100mcg, my hunger craving wasnt as much after the 1st 3weeks so upped it to 8iu on the slin pin instead of 6iu (100mcg) and 8iu works out about 133mcg and im doing fine off that.
> 
> the saturation dose if for the gh side of it, more g6 will cause more hunger/ appetite, im not going to use more than the dose im on now tho, would prob be better to have 100mcg x5 aday over the 133x3 but im normally out and about so doing 5x ed would be more of a hassle.


sat dose isnt 100mcg,sat dose is 1mcg/kg of lean body tissue,so if you were a super lean 120kg your sat dose would be 120mcg,most users will be using way over their saturatuon dose,i think if i remember rightly 2.5 times sat amount is really as much as you would want to take before the diminishing returns make anymore in one hit a waste of peptide use.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

weeman said:


> sat dose isnt 100mcg,sat dose is 1mcg/kg of lean body tissue,so if you were a super lean 120kg your sat dose would be 120mcg,most users will be using way over their saturatuon dose,i think if i remember rightly 2.5 times sat amount is really as much as you would want to take before the diminishing returns make anymore in one hit a waste of peptide use.


ah right so im way over then lol, isnt that sat dose only for gh returns tho? iv read other guys using much bigger doses and there hunger pain has increased to match it ???? i read 1 guy cant remeber his name no on another forum, huge guy prob 20st+ lean aswell, took 500mcg (sort of an experiment) and was crippled with the hunger and wiped his kitchen out . but like i said im not going over what im on now, thats just an example lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

stone14 said:


> ah right so im way over then lol, isnt that sat dose only for gh returns tho? iv read other guys using much bigger doses and there hunger pain has increased to match it ???? i read 1 guy cant remeber his name no on another forum, huge guy prob 20st+ lean aswell, took 500mcg (sort of an experiment) and was crippled with the hunger and wiped his kitchen out . but like i said im not going over what im on now, thats just an example lol


yes it is for gh returns,which is main design of its use lol the grehlin stimulation is a bonus side (which not all suffer from,i dont) as for more of it equalling more hunger,cant say i have noticed that,my mrs uses it and she gets the same hunger from 50-250mcg.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

what do you think of the weight iv gained, i didnt think it would go so well, the only thing i can think of is the fact iv been off all last year and crusied on 250mg test e10d and maybe its muscle memory sort of gaining what i already had plus i was very flat from not training? but my weight is already past what it was when i was on aas 1year ago..... im thinking of putting my aas use off for longer to see how far i go with this g6 weight gain.

i doubt its the slin thats cause me to gain a stone, my slin dose is next to nothing and only about 3days a week pwo


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

stone14 said:


> what do you think of the weight iv gained, i didnt think it would go so well, the only thing i can think of is the fact iv been off all last year and crusied on 250mg test e10d and maybe its muscle memory sort of gaining what i already had plus i was very flat from not training? but my weight is already past what it was when i was on aas 1year ago..... im thinking of putting my aas use off for longer to see how far i go with this g6 weight gain.
> 
> i doubt its the slin thats cause me to gain a stone, my slin dose is next to nothing and only about 3days a week pwo


i think youve answered your own quesion there buddy,hit the nail on the head


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

weeman said:


> i think youve answered your own quesion there buddy,hit the nail on the head


yeh i supose lol, i will no in a few weeks if iv gained another stone or stopped lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

either way how ive gained it im still happy, if i hadnt used g6 and went straight to my aas i prob would have gained around the same so aldeast im adleast going to be a stone ahead before i start my aas lol


----------

